# Weitere Rebranding-Grafikkarte: nVIDIA GeForce 315



## Explosiv (8. Dezember 2009)

Es ist kaum eine Woche und ein halber Tag her, wo die Nachricht im Internet über eine Grafikkarte der Geforce 300-Serie kursierte. 
Die massiven Hoffnungen, das nun endlich die vollständige Geforce 300er-Serie vorgestellt werden würde, wurden allerdings promt zerschlagen. 

Leider war die neue Grafikkarte nur eine weitere Rebrandete Grafikkarte aus dem Hause nVIDIA, welche eigentlich eine Geforce 210 ist und für den OEM-Markt als Geforce 310 vermarktet wird.
Nun sind auf Fudzilla neue Informationen aufgetaucht, wo berichtet wird, das eine türkischen Seite aufgedeckt hat, das auf der Homepage von Hewlett & Packard eine weitere Geforce 315 als Next-Generation-Chip angeboten wird.

Die vollständige Information über diese neu entdeckte Geforce 315-GPU bleibt bestenfalls spekulativ, Fudzilla will jedoch erfahren haben, dass diese auf dem 40nm GT216-Kern basiert (GT216-200-A2), den Codenamen "D10M2-20" trägt, DirectX 10.1 unterstützt und die OEM - Version der kürzlich vorgestellten Geforce 220 GT ist. 
Die Geforce 315 (GT216) läuft  identisch mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit von 625MHz Core-Takt, 1360MHz Shader-Takt und 1800MHz DDR3 Speicher-Takt. Nur der Speicher wurde bei dieser OEM-Karte auf 1 GB 128-bit DDR3 verdoppelt.
Zusätzliche Spezifikationen bleiben unverändert mit 48 Stream-Prozessoren, 8 ROPs, HDMI-Ausgang, eine maximale Leistungsaufnahme von 52W, und verfügt die gleichen Abmessungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Geforce 315 OEM*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Fudzilla


----------



## Scorpioking78 (8. Dezember 2009)

Zu Weihnachten noch mal schön die "dummen" Käufer im Blödmarkt verarschen.


----------



## Sularko (8. Dezember 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Zu Weihnachten noch mal schön die "dummen" Käufer im Blödmarkt verarschen.




Es wird sicher genug Leute geben, die sich so eine Karte auf grund der 
Irreführenden Namensgebung zulegen. Selbst schuld ist wer sich vorab
nicht ausreichend Informiert.


----------



## tm0975 (8. Dezember 2009)

Sularko schrieb:


> Es wird sicher genug Leute geben, die sich so eine Karte auf grund der
> Irreführenden Namensgebung zulegen. Selbst schuld ist wer sich vorab
> nicht ausreichend Informiert.



im Prinzip ja, aber es gibt auch genug, die darauf Vertrauen, richtig beraten zu werden weil sie wissen, dass sie wenig/keine Ahnung haben. und genau da habe ich bedenken, denn genau das ist ja das problem bei MM/saturn. Mangelhafte auswahl, daher keine kundengerechte beratung möglich und schon hat der unbedarfte kunde die überwältigende brandneue Geforce 300er serie gekauft. am ende noc mit nem 300€ intelprozie, damit er zukunftssicher ist.


----------



## LiL Fränkii (8. Dezember 2009)

*ironie an* nVidia hat's echt drauf  *ironie aus*

Mal ehrlich, der Normalverbraucher lässt sich dadurch echt täuschen..
Reinste Abzocke in dem Zustand.


----------



## Low (8. Dezember 2009)

Die machen einen scheiß.


----------



## rabit (8. Dezember 2009)

Ist halt so wenn die neuen Karten rasu kommen will die keiner haben und NV würde auf den Karten sitzenbleiben logisch das die alles versuchen die los zu werden.
Ich finde die Iritattion auch nicht gut....


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Dezember 2009)

Abzocke, reine Abzocke.
Hatte mich nicht irgendjemand gefragt, warum ich mir eine ATI gekauft habe?


----------



## CentaX (9. Dezember 2009)

Leider machen sie damit mehr Gewinn, als schlaue Leute zu verhindern wissen...
Also, in den PCs, die ich für Bekannte zusammengestellt hab, werkeln jetzt... 4 ATi Karten, zuzüglich denen, die ich hatte. Auf PSPSource.de hab ich über lange Zeit bestimmt auch nochmal 10-20 Leuten die endgültige Entscheidung gegeben, ne Nvidia zu kaufen, und zwar durch die Nennung von Fakten, eben diese Umbenennung, die "Weigerung", DX10.1 einzubauen, ...
Einiges kommt durch mich schon an *Umsatzverlust* für Nvidia zusammen, jedenfalls im vierstelligen Bereich. Leider wohl nicht genug...


----------



## mattinator (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, was erwartet ihr denn ? In der "Marktwirtschaft" (Kapitalismus) muss ein Unternehmen Gewinn machen, sonst ist es schnell am Ende. Da gibt's nicht wirklich Preise für Anstand. Ist doch oft nur die Frage, ob man selbst es mitbekommt, wenn eine Fa. etwas unseriöse Methoden benutzt. Da hat ja wohl jeder "Dreck am Stecken", man denke nur mal an die "Schlachten" zwischen Intel und AMD !
Heißt natürlich nicht, dass ich es gut finde

Es denkt doch wohl  keiner hier, dass NVIDIA Verluste einfährt, weil sie zu blöd sind, Ihre Produkte richtig zu verkaufen.


----------



## -NTB- (9. Dezember 2009)

die werde ich kaufen.....dann,  muss ich nur noch nen unwissenden gtx285 auftreiben und mit ihm tauschen...die gtx 315 ist ja deutlich schneller


[[ironie aus]]


----------



## feivel (9. Dezember 2009)

langsam merk ich mir die namen nicht mehr XD

man sollte wohl immer zu jedem neukauf erstmal namensbrandings googlen XD


----------



## Rotax (9. Dezember 2009)

Dass nVidia durch diese bewusste Irreführung des Kunden ihr langfristiges Image und somit auch Umsätze eher verschlechtert ist den Idioten in der Marketing Abteilung bei nVidia wohl nicht bewusst.

Sowas ist echt Dreist, nur dass sie ihre lahmen Karten an unwissende Kunden kriegen. Eine höhere "Versionsnummer" (nämlich 310 statt 210) suggeriert nunmal eine bessere Leistung als die mit der niedrigeren.

Ich will garnicht wissen was los wäre wenn apple aus dem 3GS einfach ein 4G machen würde und es unter dem Namen weiter verkauft.


----------



## rabit (9. Dezember 2009)

Das interressiert die nicht gibt genug "nicht informierte" und loben obendrauf NV.


----------



## weizenleiche (9. Dezember 2009)

nVidia geht mir echt auf die nerven langsam. Das kanns doch nicht sein? und so eine Firma ist Marktführend?


----------



## KTMDoki (9. Dezember 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> Dass nVidia durch diese bewusste Irreführung des Kunden ihr langfristiges Image und somit auch Umsätze eher verschlechtert ist den Idioten in der Marketing Abteilung bei nVidia wohl nicht bewusst.
> 
> Sowas ist echt Dreist, nur dass sie ihre lahmen Karten an unwissende Kunden kriegen. Eine höhere "Versionsnummer" (nämlich 310 statt 210) suggeriert nunmal eine bessere Leistung als die mit der niedrigeren.
> 
> Ich will garnicht wissen was los wäre wenn apple aus dem 3GS einfach ein 4G machen würde und es unter dem Namen weiter verkauft.



Wenn schon, müsste Apple das 3GS unter 4GS verkaufen 

BT²:
ich finds echt ne Frechheit von nVidia, dass die das machen

Ich empfehle und verbaue auch fast nur mehr ATis, weil mir die Umbenennerei echt auf den Sa** geht!
Und nebenbei, bei den GraKas die ich verbau, ist AMD P/L einfach besser (100-200€)


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (10. Dezember 2009)

hat bucklew hier zu auch etwas zu sagen?..


----------



## bishop (10. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich sollten auf den Trick nicht mal mehr alle Laien reinfallen solange sie schonmal eine Graphikkarte gesehen haben. Heutzutage gilt je dicker der Kühler desto flotter die graka. Bei dem mickrigen Lüfter denkt keiner mehr an Leistungshardware.

Das wiederum bedeutet, dass uns demnächst rebrandings bevorstehen bei denen nur der Kühlerdesign aufgebohrt wurde um die Graka stärker aussehen zu lassen.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (10. Dezember 2009)

AirKnight schrieb:


> und so eine Firma ist Marktführend?



Dreimal darfst du raten warum Nvidia (noch) Marktführend ist...
Ich persönlich möchte ne Geforce 320, dagegen sieht bestimmt
jede Radeon HD 5870 alt aus...


----------



## MomentInTime (10. Dezember 2009)

Nvidia wäre gut beraten, statt ihrer endlosen Schiebe-Spielchen mal innovative Hardware rauszubringen. Um so mehr erfreut es mich zu sehen, dass sie sich mit ihrer absurden Politik allem Anschein nach härtere Konkurrenz in Form eines aufgebohrten Raedon HD 5000-Chips einhandeln. Selbst schuld, wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Dezember 2009)

bishop schrieb:


> Das wiederum bedeutet, dass uns demnächst rebrandings bevorstehen bei denen nur der Kühlerdesign aufgebohrt wurde um die Graka stärker aussehen zu lassen.



Oder man erhöht künstlich den Stromverbrauch, weil:

Mehr Leistungsaufnahme desto mehr Leistung.


----------

